
How to Install Tensorflow GPU with CUDA 9.2 for Python on Ubuntu - Aryal007
http://www.python36.com/how-to-install-tensorflow-gpu-with-cuda-9-2-for-python-on-ubuntu/
======
dfee
Ah yes, python36.com. Now that’s not Python 3.6, that’s a domain registered by
someone who wanted to hikack some seo juice (joose?).

It looks like they didn’t register python37.com though, which is probably a
big deal as Python 3.7 is in beta.

------
yonkshi
To add on top of the tutorial, it's recommended to compile with AVX, SSE and
FMA instructions enabled if you are using a modern Intel chipset. It has a
pretty big boost for calculations that needs to be done on the CPU.

The pip version of TF does not come with AVX and FMA for some reason, so this
is one of perks from compiling from source

~~~
arunmandal53
It seems like Tensorflow 1.8 with CUDA 9.2 performs up to 37% faster when
compared to earlier versions of Tensorflow as described in the post. (link
below) [http://www.python36.com/benchmark-tensorflow-on-
cifar10/](http://www.python36.com/benchmark-tensorflow-on-cifar10/)

~~~
madmax108
I've been playing around with a couple DL frameworks recently, so was
wondering, what is the performance tradeoff between what you mention and
PyTorch? Is it significantly different? Because I enjoy the pyhonic "style" of
PyTorch way more than the graph creation/precomputation method of TensorFlow.

------
vivaan
sounds like big news

~~~
SebNag_
Contains some buzzwords though

